# 1999-2000 diesel upgrade?



## nlminc (Jan 3, 2000)

Does anyone know if the diesel engin in the 2000 had an upgrade from the 1999 model? I'm looking at new trucks or used 99's and was told by someone at a ford dealership that there was. He did not give me any details on it.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Ok I own a few ford 7.3 PS. They will make some minor changes in the engine from year to year, but nothing to big. In 1999 they made a big change when they made the Power Stroke a Direct Injection model, i think prior to 99 it wasn't direct injection. They are a good strong motor plenty of power. I will be up front with you the 7.3 is a big motor and isn't as good on diesel as the the chevy 6.5 or dodge 5.9. Only you will out power the chevy in dodge in my mind, but i could be wrong. It's a good motor in a good truck and it will tow well, and do anything else ya want.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

You can upgrade later this year to the new 6.6 duramax from gm.LOL Geoff that one is for you.
Their is an abundace of info available from
www.forddiesel.com
try them out, I know alot of people that have installed a power kit on 99-00 PS. Dont know what that is but I drove a 2000 on monday and untill 2200 rpm is what dog. the power kit is supposed to improve that.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Dino when you test drove that F 350 it was empty right? All i know is when i need power from the 7.3 it's there, it will haul and tow with no problem. I just don't see how you can judge power by driving the truck empty but i can be wrong. It does have power thats for sure, when ya need it it's there. Hey they put that engine in a 650 and 750 so they must do something, only they put the cummings 5.9 in there too so go figure, thats why i have the cat 3126 in my 650.
Oh yea it's got an alison trans, push button.
Geoff


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2000)

I have a 95 f350 ps with the di in it and it does not sound anything like the new ones so I am thinking the beefed them up

LiVe


----------

